# Flight Simulator



## Leo791989 (27 Apr 2006)

Wondering if any of you have any info on the Microsoft Flight Simulator software. Is it worth buying the CH rudder pedals?
I have bought the software and don't have any accessories yet to practice for my ACS in 2 weeks.
Any info?


----------



## SupersonicMax (27 Apr 2006)

Flight Sim is far from ACS I think...   Do not overstress on ACS.  Be calm and do what they tell you to do.  You can use FS to get familiar with how the instruments works though.

During my ACS, I found that not using the rudder at all helped me.

Max


----------



## inferno (27 Apr 2006)

Flight simulator is not ACS..
True. But..

Getting used to how an aircraft reacts, and getting used to the steps for scanning provided in your blue ACS booklet, will help when you get into the machine in Trenton.

Be it a stick, or a yoke on your simulator, knowning that forward goes down, and backwards goes up, and having that in muscle memory will save you fractions of seconds at the ACS center when you are doing your tests. by the time you've thought.. "Too much pitch down.".. What do I do? "Pull back slightly. and then do it.. you'll already be another 100-200 feet from where you first noticed you had too much pitch down.

There are some settings someone provided on this board, use those settings, get used to the instruments and basic handling charactersitics.. run the first few lessons through several times, and then when you get in the machine in Trenton it will be a little more familiar then if you had not done it.


----------



## joshi (27 Apr 2006)

I agree with the rudder thing......if u do not use rudder or use it conservatively at ACS that will help you. So don't go and buy rudders, just practise flying and get used to the controls and use the C-172 model in the flight sim.


----------



## Matty B. (27 Apr 2006)

One board member, Weiner, was big on MS Flight Sim and buying rudder petals online, and all that jazz. He did ACS ad well... passed apparently. Even so, don't get obsessed with Flight Sim. Follow inferno and joshi's advice to not get super involved with Flight Sim. As many people on this board will tell you (including 32A pilots), the CF wants to train pilots from scratch, so don't go overboard with Flight Sim.


----------



## Leo791989 (28 Apr 2006)

Thanks a lot guys for all this valuable information. I appreciate all your comments. Yeah I was thinking about it. I thought I should open the software and get used to the cockpit scenario and just learn to crosscheck few important things and go from there. Buying rudders or pedals would get me more stressed.
I think I am just going to practice on my computer without any pedals or rudders/yoke, follow the bible(blue booklet) and just relax and listen to instructions when in Trenton.


----------



## Good2Golf (29 Apr 2006)

A little tidbit of advice on the sim, Leo; don't be heavy-handed with it.  It works better if you use a combination of "pressures" vice big displacement movements.  Also, try looking/thinking about where you want it to go, rather than trying to think too hard about a specific action you must perform to make it do what you want to.  Guys will usually get themselves in a PIFU (pilot-induced oscillations) world of hurt by putting big inputs in, then reversing them since they were too much in the first place, then chasing the sim all over the place...  This will be a theme that will follow you through your flight training and real world flight operations on almost every aircraft the CF has in its inventory.

Good luck on ACS, Leo!

Cheers,
Duey


----------



## joshi (29 Apr 2006)

That's the best advice i have heard stated simply. One would learn far more in FS by just following that advice. 
GL Leo


----------



## Leo791989 (30 Apr 2006)

Gentlemen,
Especially Supersonic, inferno, Joshi, Duey & Matty B. Thanks a lot for all the great info you guys have given me.
I am doing exactly what you guys have mentioned and will be practicing hard and smart the next 5-6 days before I fly to Toronto on May 7th. I am also following the "BIBLE" ie CAPSS Study Guide for ACS thoroughly.

Leo


----------



## Leo791989 (12 May 2006)

Gents
thanks a lot for all your help. I cleared my ACS for pilot as well as my written tests for Air Navigator. Honestly, even though I cleared for pilot I am leaning more towards making a choice of Air Nav...any info on Air Navs? or a career as a whole?
thanks


----------



## Leo791989 (12 May 2006)

**correction**
I meant I cleared ACS for Pilot but failed the Air Nav written tests!!!!


----------



## PinkPanther (12 May 2006)

how can u fail the Nav test but still want to consider doing the Nav trade?  Dosen't make sense too me.

Anyhoo, on my ACS no-one passed the Nav portion... I think that was one of the first times it happened cause the whole base knew about it!


----------



## Leo791989 (12 May 2006)

SLAYER !
I know that's what I thought everybody would ask me. But honestly after talking to few pilots and actually thinking about flying a plane etc. I am not sure if I want to do that. So, that's why I am considering to rewrite my Nav exam in about 3 months. Nothing against any pilots but I don't see myself doing that.


----------



## joshi (12 May 2006)

Leo791989 said:
			
		

> SLAYER !
> I know that's what I thought everybody would ask me. But honestly after talking to few pilots and actually thinking about flying a plane etc. I am not sure if I want to do that. So, that's why I am considering to rewrite my Nav exam in about 3 months. Nothing against any pilots but I don't see myself doing that.


Hey Leo if you think you do not want to do it thats a good thing, atleast you know exactly what you want. And if its air nav you want all the power to you and good luck next time writing it.


----------



## Bograt (12 May 2006)

Navs get more girls anyhow- they are not concerned with weight nor balance...



I know old joke.


----------

